# [PR] EN World Print Magazine to be Published by Goodman Games



## Morrus

*EN World Print Magazine to be Published by Goodman Games*

November 20, 2002 – EN World, the most popular d20 web site in the world, is pleased to announce that it has reached an agreement with Goodman Games to publish a d20 print magazine. The EN World Player’s Journal will be available in March 2003 at specialty game stores worldwide. It will have a 64-page quarterly format and will retail for $5.00.

“This gives the d20 community as a whole the chance to benefit from the resources and talents that, until now, only those online have seen,” said Russell Morrissey, the site’s owner. “Now, the gaming experience and design talents of the whole EN World community will be available from the store shelves.”

ENworld.org is the most popular d20 web site, bar none. It receives more than 60,000 visitors per day and is officially recognized in online surveys as the top third-edition web site. Its ENnie Awards have become the Oscars of d20 gaming and were presented by Peter Adkison and Ryan Dancy at Gen Con 2002.

The EN World Player’s Journal will be more than “just another d20 magazine.” Its format will not feature news or reviews, as these are better handled by web sites. Additionally, all content will be original. There will be no excerpts or previews, nor any publisher “advertorials.” The magazine’s content will center on the maxim: “If feats and prestige classes didn’t exist, what would you write about?” It will aim to recapture the feel of early-1980s Dragon Magazine, with a variety of articles that are more than just third-edition rules exercises.

A defining characteristic of the EN World Player’s Journal is broad publisher support balanced with fan contributions. Much of the magazine will be reserved for fan contributions not affiliated with any particular publisher. The remainder will be publisher-provided material that is independently useful. Aside from publisher Goodman Games and EN World’s publishing arm Natural 20 Press, supporting publishers include Bastion Press, Green Ronin, and Mystic Eye Games, all of whom have pledged to provide top-quality stand-alone articles.

“Through Natural 20 Press and Asgard Magazine, EN World has given community
members exposure and breaks into the industry,” said Morrissey. “Now, we go one step further, because those cool writers, artists and designers will gain even wider exposure.  All fan content from the magazine will come from members of this community.”

The magazine will be published by Goodman Games (www.goodman-games.com). Goodman Games is best known for its Dinosaur Planet: Broncosaurus Rex d20 setting, released in 2001. Its recent entry into fantasy d20 with the Aerial Adventure Guide continues its streak of publishing unique topics with no subject matter competition. Retailers will find the EN World Player’s Journal listed under Goodman Games in their distributor catalogs.

More information will be available at www.enworld.org and www.goodman-games.com. Questions regarding submissions and other editorial concerns should be directed to Russell Morrissey of EN World at morrus@d20reviews.com. Questions concerning advertising rates, distribution, and other publishing concerns should be directed to Joseph Goodman of Goodman Games at goodmangames@mindspring.com.


----------



## MythicJustice

This sounds amazing. I can see it becoming The d20 magazine the same way ENWorld is The d20 website. Mythic Dreams Studios will definately support this d20 magazine.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

Cool! Count me in.


----------



## EricNoah

Yay!


----------



## Greybar

Will there be subscriptions available for home delivery?

John


----------



## jaults

Whoa, that's cool, guys... Good luck!

Jason


----------



## annadobritt

Excellent!  RPG Freelancers Guide will support this.


----------



## EricNoah

Greybar said:
			
		

> *Will there be subscriptions available for home delivery?
> 
> John *




I will personally be hand-delivering each issue to every subscriber.  Guaranteed!*





*not an actual guarantee.


----------



## Frilf

Sounds awesome, guys.   This is one of the more exciting endeavours I've seen in a while.  Count us in on the contributor level


----------



## Eridanis

Sign me up! An excellent development. Glad it's a quarterly, so you can concentrate on quality.

Will this replace Asgard?

(And don't worry about Eric - he just wants the newspaper delivery route he never had as a boy. A really BIG paper route.  )


----------



## d20Dwarf

Edit: Oh, I skipped that middle part.


----------



## Darrin Drader

This looks great! I'm glad you decided to put a new magazine into print. The price is excellent too. So how do we subscribe?


----------



## qstor

Eric - Is that ok with Mrs Noah? 


Mike


----------



## Wolfspider

Whoah.

Cool.


----------



## Cergorach

Nice, but who handles distribution for goodman games? (hopes it will be Ossyeum)

What format will it be B&W or full color? Glossy?


----------



## Mark

Congrats!


----------



## CRGreathouse

I can't wait!


----------



## jmucchiello

Morrus said:
			
		

> *“If feats and prestige classes didn’t exist, what would you write about?” It will aim to recapture the feel of early-1980s Dragon Magazine, with a variety of articles that are more than just third-edition rules exercises.*



I don't mean to be negative (here it comes!) But, if memory serves me correctly (And I read them as they were published, not recently), the best reason to buy Dragon at the time was for articles like Gygax's From the Sorceror's Scroll, which at the time was an unannounced preview of the Unearth Arcana book: Cantrips, Cavelier, Thief-Acrobat, mage spells, cleric spells, crunch, crunch, crunch. Also at the time were the legendary Hell issues, detailing the dukes of hell, crunch. The ecology of articles, with their myriad of footnotes started around then. Most of the "good" 1st edition NPC classes were in those pages: Samuri around issue 63, Anti-Paladin, a full witch writeup, alternate bard (A bard, not so hard).

Nostalgia tells me that this was the best Dragon era. But if feats and PrCs had existed in 1st ed, early 1980's Dragons would have been full of feats and PrCs. Perhaps you are really targetting the very late 80's early 90s Dragons, when the mainstay of the magazine was on "role"-playing. There are far more flavorful articles in that era than in the early 80s. Thumb through the archive and see. This era had the voyage of the silver princess series; the "ecology of" articles were less campy.

Or maybe my memory is fuzzy. I don't have my archive here to peruse, and the dragons are stuffed in boxes at my parents' house. I'll stop here before I get "wistful".

Good luck in your endeavor.

Joe

P.S. Now I see how Morrus was hoping to get ENWorld notices in FLGSs. For that alone I hope you succeed.


----------



## goodmangames

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I will personally be hand-delivering each issue to every subscriber.  Guaranteed!*
> *




Subscriptions will cost $2,000 for 4 issues, including the cost of jetting Eric to personally deliver each issue. And he'll autograph every issue!

Alternatively, we'll have a budget subscription rate available for $20/4 issues. This includes first class mail but no Eric. 

Full details on how to subscribe will follow soon...


----------



## MEG Hal

We are proud to be a part of this new endeavour.  Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## goodmangames

Cergorach said:
			
		

> *Nice, but who handles distribution for goodman games? (hopes it will be Ossyeum)
> 
> What format will it be B&W or full color? Glossy? *




We're handled by Impressions - same folks who do Fiery Dragon, Citizen Games, Alien Menace, and 50-something other companies.

The format will start out as glossy color cover, B/W interior... and with your support, may someday be full color. =)


----------



## goodmangames

*Re: Re: [PR] EN World Print Magazine to be Published by Goodman Games*



			
				jmucchiello said:
			
		

> *I don't mean to be negative (here it comes!) But, if memory serves me correctly (And I read them as they were published, not recently), the best reason to buy Dragon at the time was for articles like Gygax's From the
> ...
> Nostalgia tells me that this was the best Dragon era. But if feats and PrCs had existed in 1st ed, early 1980's Dragons would have been full of feats and PrCs. Perhaps you are really targetting the very late 80's early 90s Dragons, when the mainstay of the magazine was on "role"-playing. There are far more *




Yeah, those are good points. I agree that if feats and PrCs had existed in 1E, the early 1980s Dragon would have been full of them. But it would also have had a lot of crunchy rules that *weren't* feats and PrCs, and that's what I'm hoping the EN World mag will cover. There's a lot more ground to "crunchy" than just feats and PrCs.

Of course, you won't believe me till you see it.  But I think the magazine will speak for itself. Morrus holds in his hands the top-secret table of contents which, I suspect, will contain plenty of crunch without excessive reliance on feats and PrCs.

On this topic, though: What would people LIKE to see? What was your favorite era of Dragon? If you could balance a magazine's contents exactly as you'd like, what would you do?


----------



## Crothian

*Re: Re: Re: [PR] EN World Print Magazine to be Published by Goodman Games*



			
				goodmangames said:
			
		

> *On this topic, though: What would people LIKE to see? What was your favorite era of Dragon? If you could balance a magazine's contents exactly as you'd like, what would you do? *




I agree that feats and prestige classes are not needed.  My gaming book selves are already overrunning with these things.  I'd like to see expanded rules and thoughts on many of the options presented in DMG.  Maybe ideas for running low magic worlds and dark fantasy, two things that many people can't seem to do in d20.


----------



## Aaron L

This is a rad idea.

I'd really like to see alternate magic systems balanced to work alongside the core magic system, rules for nonmagic-users to cast ritual spells, and general fill-in-the-gap rules for things that slipped through the core books.  A good system for customizing core classes as suggested in the PHB would be nice too.


----------



## jmucchiello

*Re: Re: Re: [PR] EN World Print Magazine to be Published by Goodman Games*



			
				goodmangames said:
			
		

> *Yeah, those are good points. I agree that if feats and PrCs had existed in 1E, the early 1980s Dragon would have been full of them. But it would also have had a lot of crunchy rules that *weren't* feats and PrCs, and that's what I'm hoping the EN World mag will cover. There's a lot more ground to "crunchy" than just feats and PrCs.*



If you also eliminate Monsters, Spells and Magic Items from that list, then I'll be impressed. 

You have to remember though, those articles that you remember containing new rules systems way back then, have been subsumed by the game. Popular alt-crunch of the day were combat maneuver articles (walks like a feat), martial arts articles (talks like a feat), grappling (it's in the book), rules for underwater combat (a few publishers have tackled this), rules for planar travel (when will MotP be OGC?), monsters (dragons every april), etc. D20 now handles the stuff that came in those articles. Unlike 1st ed. The reason Dragon articles were so rich with creamy flavor and satisfying crunch was because D&D was still immature. 20 years later all of those articles, knowledge from other system, etc was sifted through Monte, Skip and Jonathon to create 3rd ed.



> *Of course, you won't believe me till you see it.  But I think the magazine will speak for itself. Morrus holds in his hands the top-secret table of contents which, I suspect, will contain plenty of crunch without excessive reliance on feats and PrCs.*



Well, it's not like I was invited to the party. 



> *On this topic, though: What would people LIKE to see? What was your favorite era of Dragon? If you could balance a magazine's contents exactly as you'd like, what would you do? *



Well, I happen to like feats and prestige classes. You'll find they fit your 2,000-4,000 word article requirements much better than any other kind of article. Optimally though, an article would transcend its d20-ness and be useful for all gamers. This way I can hand your magazine to a non-d20 player and infect him with d20 while showing him a generic gaming article.

Joe Mucchiello
Throwing Dice Games
http://www.throwingdice.com


----------



## jmucchiello

Aaron L said:
			
		

> *A good system for customizing core classes as suggested in the PHB would be nice too. *



It has no release date at the moment but it will be called Character Customization. Coming soon from Throwing Dice Games is about all I'll say about it now though.


----------



## ColonelHardisson

*Re: Re: Re: [PR] EN World Print Magazine to be Published by Goodman Games*



			
				goodmangames said:
			
		

> *
> 
> On this topic, though: What would people LIKE to see? What was your favorite era of Dragon? If you could balance a magazine's contents exactly as you'd like, what would you do? *




Hmmm. Good question. I've been rambling through my Dragon Archive CD-ROM lately, and I like the wild 'n' woolly feel of Dragon of the 70s/early 80s. Short, succinct articles on a variety of topics were the order of the day. If you have the archive, check the years from about 1977 to 1981, and that's pretty much what I'd like to see, more or less. Even articles about other games would be OK, if they bore directly upon d20. That is, and this is off the top of my head, ways to use, say, Risk as a fill-in for a d20 mass combat system. Stuff like that.


----------



## trancejeremy

> Most of the "good" 1st edition NPC classes were in those pages: Samuri around issue 63, Anti-Paladin, a full witch writeup, alternate bard (A bard, not so hard).




Ditto!

Though I'm glad this is avoiding the path of another magazine (or pseudo-magazine) and being nothing more than ads from other companies (or material cut from their products).


----------



## Greybar

> If you could balance a magazine's contents exactly as you'd like, what would you do?




The new magazine has the unenviable position of currently being all things to all people, since it hasn't taken final physical form yet.

Here's how I'm reading the PR:

The current Dragon magazine focuses on crunch stuff you can pop in your game right now.  Secondarily, it has articles in the Wizard's Toolbox section that are more theoretical.

My read of ENMag (to abbrev.) is that it is first theoretical, and then crunch.  Perhaps no PrCs and feats, but longer articles introducing organzations (which might happen to have a couple PrC ideas embedded), monsters (which eventually have stats), or "house rule" ideas (which might happen to have feats).

Now whether I am right or not is entirely another matter...

John


----------



## Dave G

Congrats!  I want a subscription!!!


----------



## Eridanis

goodmangames said:
			
		

> *On this topic, though: What would people LIKE to see? What was your favorite era of Dragon? If you could balance a magazine's contents exactly as you'd like, what would you do? *




I'd love to see some our best story hours written up for the magazine. Speaking as someone who hasn't read the fiction section of DRAGON in nearly 20 years, I still would love to see stories from the game table; it's the knowledge that the writers were gamers, talking about an actual session, that would spur my interest. It's one of the things that makes this community really special, and I think you need to put that forward (especially since you're wisely not including news and reviews, which are other things that makes ENworld special).

In a similar vein, perhaps have a column on messageboard topics that have provoked high-quality discussion, quoting and summarizing what was discussed. Include links to them so they can be read in full (although the URLs would be too unwieldly - maybe point them to a URL that will link to the threads within the boards).

Revive the "TSR Profles" line of articles, and write them about designers and artists throughout the d20 community.

Don't be afraid to include feats, spells, and the like in *future* issues, *if they're good.*

From what you've said so far, I think you're on the right track, and avoiding the mistakes of several others that have tried the d20 magazine thing, and failed.

My $20 is waiting...


----------



## Eosin the Red

I have an idea -

Have a contest to design a world within the pages of the magazine. (I know, this one seems familiar). No, really. Have or select someone and let them loose into the world of RPG design. 

They would write articles about the world they are designing. They would have companion articles about the issues that have cropped up while trying to design it. The first section would be similar to DungeonCraft, while the second gets into things like discussions with artists and negotiating prices. They should be required to do the leg work for every step of development (pricing paper, distribution, ect). The mag can have a set cost for development and maximum time frame in which the gamer has to completly flesh out his world. The writer would recieve standard rates and Goodman games reserves the rights to publish. We could have some good spirited fun here at ENworld in the form of a pool to see if it will actually get done 

Am I crazy? It seems cool to me. I would love to read about some neophytes discovery of all the real issues in publishing.


----------



## ced1106

*Re: Re: Re: [PR] EN World Print Magazine to be Published by Goodman Games*



			
				goodmangames said:
			
		

> *On this topic, though: What would people LIKE to see? What was your favorite era of Dragon? If you could balance a magazine's contents exactly as you'd like, what would you do? *




Personally, I'd like to see fewer glory projects (campaign settings, new classes, new magic items, new monsters, adventures) and less crunchy bits. They're already glutting the market and I don't buy them.

I would like to see more game aids that make GM'ing easier. Tokens, battlemaps, etc. One idea is, instead of advertising, contact d20 publishers of highly recommended in-print adventures, and create tokens and battlemaps for their adventures. I'd also like NPCs and encounters that can be dropped right into an adventure.

I'd also like to see GM (and player) advice. Perhaps work with RoleplayingTips.com so you don't reinvent the wheel.


Cedric.
aka. Washu! ^O^


----------



## goodmangames

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> *I have an idea -
> 
> Have a contest to design a world within the pages of the magazine. (I know, this one seems familiar). No, really. Have or select someone and let them loose into the world of RPG design.
> ...
> Am I crazy? It seems cool to me. I would love to read about some neophytes discovery of all the real issues in publishing. *




You know, that IS a really cool idea. Hmm...


----------



## Krug

*Re: Re: Re: Re: [PR] EN World Print Magazine to be Published by Goodman Games*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I agree that feats and prestige classes are not needed.  My gaming book selves are already overrunning with these things.   *




Funny how you can have too many feats and prestige classes, but not too many spells or monsters...


----------



## Leopold

support for modern worlds, futuristic worlds as well as super heros stuff..fantasy is nice but there is so much more for the future that is out there tha isn't covered that would be great to see...


That and seeing other gaming systems such as GW, Palladium, etc in this mag..always nice to see what else is out there to look at..


PS I vote for NOT having a book of PrC's, feats, skills, etc...Core Classes would be nice but not needed..


----------



## Morrus

Cool - glad to see people are interested. 

I'm in the process of whipping up a web page with submission guidelines, subscription info and all the other stuff which is being asked here.  I should have it ready in the next day or two.


----------



## Crothian

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: [PR] EN World Print Magazine to be Published by Goodman Games*



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Funny how you can have too many feats and prestige classes, but not too many spells or monsters...  *




Actually, I was fed up with spells and monsters first.  However, if done creatively we can have more.


----------



## JoeBlank

I am in for a subscription, sight unseen. 

Although I actually like a lot of the "crunch" in Dragon, it will be nice to have this magazine as a compliment to the "official" one, rather than just more of the same thing.


----------



## Dark Psion

Things I would like to see:

Icons: Create a  NPC from 1st level to 20th, highlighting his progression every five levels.

Story Hour: Short stories that show us gaming stats from the PC point of view. Imagine a Druid just gained Wild Shape, the Player just writes it on his sheet and he is done, but what exactly happens to the Druid? A story could show how he learns from animals.

Feats, Prestige Classes & Spells: You have to include them, but let's look for those that are atypical, that real stand out as different or bring something new to the game.

Articles like Dragon #299: Knights & Paladins. No feats or PrCs, just new rules that apply to everyone.


----------



## Darrin Drader

Well, here are the things I would like to see in the magazine:

Challenges: This is a broad category that includes new monsters, new traps, new puzzles, and possibly articles on combinations of these elements that work particularly well together.

New unique creatures. Not necessarily NPC's or monsters, but specific individuals that are powerful. Things like demonlords, individual dragons, etc.

Mini-campaign settings. This would be areas that are small enough that they could be dropped into Greyhawk or any other campaign setting that has room for them. These articles would be loaded with adventure hooks, NPC's, and interesting locales.

Design tips. How to build a better adventure, monster, feat, etc.

Community information. Notice that Polyhedron doesn't support the RPGA in quite the same way it used to. Maybe try to build a new community of subscribers and do some fun stuff with that.

Those are just a few suggestions off the top of my head. I'll most likely subscribe as soon as subscriptions are available.


----------



## mythusmage

A few thoughts:

Indepth articles on spell use. How many different ways could a spell be used? 

Same with monsters. Start with the animal entries in the Monster Manual, there is more to the typical horse than is written in the MM.

Locales: Places around town that can be plugged into most any place (within reason). Complete with description, furnishing, goods if a business, and inhabitants, staff, and customers where appropriate. A mountain pass bed and breakfast for example (to give folks a break from the ubiquitous inn).

Expand on the equipment lists. With each article focusing on a particular game. 

Example of the above: Spike Strips (d20 Modern): These days spike strips are made with hollow spikes designed to break off in the tire. The spikes then cause the tire to deflate slowly. The new spike strips were developed to deal with self-sealing tires, and to prevent sudden blow-outs which could lead to loss of vehicle control and crashing. Assume 2-4 rounds for the tire to deflate. The driver of the vehicle can then come to a safe halt on a _Drive_ check against a DC of 10. Driving on a flat tire requires a _Drive_ check against a DC of 15, with a +1 to the DC for every 5 miles per hour of speed. Check made once every 10 minutes. Thus somebody driving at 80 miles an hour on a flat tire would have to make a _Drive_ check against a DC of 31 every ten minutes of driving.


----------



## Buttercup

Wow, Morrus, this is so exciting!  I want a subscription too.


----------



## MEG Hal

mythusmage said:
			
		

> *A few thoughts:
> 
> 
> Locales: Places around town that can be plugged into most any place (within reason). Complete with description, furnishing, goods if a business, and inhabitants, staff, and customers where appropriate. A mountain pass bed and breakfast for example (to give folks a break from the ubiquitous inn).
> *



Well we could definately help in that area .
So is this something you would like to see more POI's Places of Interest usable in any campaign setting?


----------



## Morrus

Submission guidelines are now available:

http://enworld.org/journal.htm

Joseph Goodman will be posting subscription details in the next day or so.


----------



## KB9JMQ

Sign me up. This sounds great.
Hopefully alot of the resources which are already here can be used to put things in print for those who can't get here.

The fantastic community here is not the only reason to stop by. The amount of new ideas I get on a daily basis is staggering.

I hope there is a lot of crossbreeding (if you will) between the site and the mag and hopefully the print version will bring even more people and more ideas (and personalities) to the boards.


----------



## Morrus

KB9JMQ said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I hope there is a lot of crossbreeding (if you will) between the site and the mag and hopefully the print version will bring even more people and more ideas (and personalities) to the boards. *




Absolutely!  I view this not so much as a "new thing", but rather a natural extension of the site itself.  It's more than just a site, and there's no reason why it should be limited to html pages.


----------



## Mark Oliva

*EN World Print Magazine to be Published by Goodman Games*

The d20 Vintyri (TM) Project (Vintyri and Northern Journey (TM)) is positively enthsiastic.  We want to assure the magazine of having our 100% support.  This is another one of those things that will make the d20 environment a happier and more prosperous place.  We're looking forward to subscribing!


----------



## Darrin Drader

THG Hal said:
			
		

> *
> So is this something you would like to see more POI's Places of Interest usable in any campaign setting? *




Definitely. POI's are one of the really cool things that you get to do with an RPG. An exotic or fantastic location is one of the things that makes fantasy roleplaying exciting. Granted, a good DM can come up with these on their own, but its always nice to have a few on hand that are ready made.


----------



## garyh

This is VERY exciting news.  I'm SO all over this magazine.

Just one question:  How does one do a Play-By-Post game in print format?


----------



## Alaric_Prympax

Count another subscription right here.  I look forward to seeing the first issue!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Cool!  I've got a couple of ideas ready to go.  And print would be WAY cooler than PDF publication.

Now I just need to go hone those ideas.  Lotsa talented competition around here!


----------



## mythusmage

THG Hal said:
			
		

> *
> Well we could definately help in that area .
> So is this something you would like to see, more POI's (Places of Interest) usable in any campaign setting? *



{The Mad Editor strikes again!}

Yep. and not just the usual. A private home, a craftsman's shop (lots of possibilities there), a shepherd's hut, etc. Complete with descriptions and plot hooks.

Recurring NPCs would also be nice. Not just villains, but supporting cast, patrons, and folks who come into the PCs' lives every once in a great while.

One thing I'd really like to see would be an article on presentation. Making an adventure come to life. Advice on characterisation, descriptions, setting the mood, and pacing (along with other stuff I can't think of right now.) Making that chat with the random passerby something that adds to the session, rather than being another delay before the climatic battle.

Don't ask for much, do I?


----------



## Eternalknight

I have a question:  Will EN World still be doing Asgard, or is this the replacement?

P.S.  Sign me up!


----------



## Alzrius

*Re: Re: Re: [PR] EN World Print Magazine to be Published by Goodman Games*



			
				goodmangames said:
			
		

> *On this topic, though: What would people LIKE to see?*




Hmm, what would I like to see in ENMag (lets make that the standard abbreviation!)?

I'd like to see it stay true to its roots, namely, that it stays focused right here, on the forums of the site that started it all. This magazine is going to be published pretty much do to incredible fan drive on this site, and it should stay true to that drive. The fact that you asked what we want is a great sign. Obviously, you can't do every suggestion, but things that seem to ring out clearly are the things that you should absolutely do. 

A good example is the talk of a low-magic campaign. This has been a hot topic recently, of how it could and should be done (since you would, in truth, have to rework some rules since magic items and weapons and upper-level spells are necessary as levels get higher), so its a no-brainer that that should get some attention in an early issue.

Another thing I'd like to see is a heaping helping of Open Game Content. This is a big thing with Dragon and Polyhedron right now, so just leap ahead where they're lagging behind. I'm not saying you should go overboard and make sure you give us so much OGC per issue, but where you can, do, and where you can't, don't. Its that easy and it makes everyone happy.

One thing I don't want to see is the magazine stray too far (if at all) from d20 content. A few people have posted that they want to see it cover some other RPG systems out there. Mistake. The magazine doesn't come out that often, and splitting its focus would only hurt it. The website that spawned this magazine is for all things d20, and that's were ENMag should stay.

I would like to see Eric Noah deliver the subscriptions, but I'll take what I can get.  

I'd like you to make sure back issues are available (not for me, since Im subscribing the instant its possible, but as a general policy).

That's my opinion on the matter, and Im eagerly awaiting getting issue number 1 in my hands. This is gonna rock!


----------



## Morrus

*Re: Re: Re: Re: [PR] EN World Print Magazine to be Published by Goodman Games*



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *One thing I don't want to see is the magazine stray too far (if at all) from d20 content. A few people have posted that they want to see it cover some other RPG systems out there. Mistake. The magazine doesn't come out that often, and splitting its focus would only hurt it. The website that spawned this magazine is for all things d20, and that's were ENMag should stay. *




Don't worry - that's one thing we won't do.  In fact we can't - I have no knowledge of game systems other than D&D, and I'm the editor.  I can't do that if I don't understand the subject matter.


----------



## Morrus

Oh, one quick thing - there are loads of great ideas here, but with only a finite number of pages per issue, we obviously can't do them all in the first issue.  That doesn't mean I'm not making notes and thinking about how we can incorporate them, but you may well have to wait a while for some of them!


----------



## Greybar

Re: Story Hours

So I love many of the story hours here on EN World, yet I've never even read the fiction in Dragon magazine since I restarted my subscription with the advent of 3E.

I ask myself: Why?

And I answer: I'm not looking for that in a magazine.  On ENWorld there are pages and pages and pages of story hours and such.  There are more print page equivalents here in ENWorld then in all of the Dragon magazines that have ever been published.

Heck, I assume that the writing quality of the fiction in Dragon is of higher quality than the Story Hours.  These are paid writers, after all, that have been run through an editorial pass or two.  But the Story Hours interact with the readers, have stats posted in the Rogue Gallery, and convey that the players and GMs are real people.

You just can't put that in a magazine.

So mark me down as a vote against fiction or story hours in the EN World Player's Journal.  I'm sure that other people's opinions will vary, which is why I wanted to give my internal dialogue on the matter rather than just saying "Grog say fiction bad."

John


----------



## goodmangames

mythusmage said:
			
		

> *{The Mad Editor strikes again!}
> 
> Yep. and not just the usual. A private home, a craftsman's shop (lots of possibilities there), a shepherd's hut, etc. Complete with descriptions and plot hooks.
> *




That sounds like a great idea. It's already being done, too -- have you seen Scrollworks? It's a great d20 zine put out by, well, Scrollworks Press. Last issue had a terrific article on the residence/shop of a noted gem dealer. The latest issue covers road wardens, including their waystations. Now that we're doing the ENmag I suppose I shouldn't be plugging a competitor , but I personally like Scrollworks and they do a really good job. Check it out:

http://www.scrollworkspress.com/index.html

But yes, for the record, the request for distinctive drop-in locations for the ENmag is noted as well.


----------



## Blacksway

and...

will it be available outside the US of A? I know many here are not american (even Morrus himself).

If not then could back-issues be made available as pdf's at some point perhaps?


----------



## Asathas

*Skills... but not what you think*

Don't add skills... heck, I've seen a lot of discussions suggesting that it's very doubtful you can find a skill that doesn't fit into the existing system.

But, discussing the skills that are there in depth would be wonderful.  Do a series of articles with each one tackling a single skill and exploring it in depth.  Possibly include things like new uses for the skill, aid for the players and DM in identifying when the skill should be checked, example DC's, possible skill synergies, rules alterations (crafting time variant rules comes to mind) etc...

Additionally, and this is one area where it would be cool to pull from the host of D20 publishers you'll be working with, include with the article a comprehensive list of the "New Uses for Old Skills" that have come out from various publishers.

I know that for me, and my players for that matter, real information on skills with some good meat on it would be incredible.  So basically, I'm hoping for articles on skills where the article is the authority on that skill and what you can do with it.


----------



## Asathas

*One more thing...*

I don't know about anyone else, but personally I would pay a few bucks extra if I could get a version of the magazine that came with a CD containing a PDF version of the magazine.  You could even throw on it additional material from other publishers.

I like being able to print just a single article (or page even) to include in the gaming materials for the particular session I'll need it in.


----------



## Arnwyn

THG Hal said:
			
		

> *
> Well we could definately help in that area .
> So is this something you would like to see more POI's Places of Interest usable in any campaign setting? *




Heck, yes. These days I won't buy anything that has a focus on feats, prestige classes, spells, or magic items. I'm done with that. Anyone can play with just the 3 core books - however, you *always* need a location to play in.

That's what I'm interested in (my favourite thing in Dragon Mag is Elminster's Guide to the Realms - a location every month!). I prefer *mapped* villages, towns, cities, inns, taverns, manors, small regions (a *small* valley or pastoral region).

(That's pretty much the reason why I only buy adventures for the last little while - and for the forseeable future.)


----------



## Ashy

*Article length?*

Morrrus, et. al:

You mention a finite number of pages (obviously) but the submission guidelines say nothing about an average of final article length?  What are you fellows looking for in terms of a final word count in an average article?  That might help some of us judge if and/or when we will be able to contribute!  

Thanks!


----------



## gorgon1964

*professionalism*



> As this is not negotiable, if you are unhappy with this arrangement, please don't waste both your time and ours by pursuing an enquiry.





> We may well edit your article, or even incorporate it in some way with another. Please remember this, and don't get upset if we do so.



You might want to leave out these personal hangups. It makes it sound like it's a high school publication. Any writer worth his salt will know these things.

Also, the rights issue. No magazine keeps  rights to articles. Magazine authors ALWAYS keep their copyrights.

And the straight 30 dollar payment is also ridiculous.  At 3 cents a word that's a 1000 word article. Or maybe two pages of print. If you want to keep the article length down pay 3 cents a word. Or hell even 2 cents but don't make it a straight fee. 

Much of this sounds as if you think you're doing writers a favor. You're not.


----------



## jmucchiello

*Re: professionalism*



			
				gorgon1964 said:
			
		

> *And the straight 30 dollar payment is also ridiculous.  At 3 cents a word that's a 1000 word article. Or maybe two pages of print. If you want to keep the article length down pay 3 cents a word. Or hell even 2 cents but don't make it a straight fee.*



It more than ridiculous, it's unfair. A 1000 word article detailing an interesting NPC would be paid the same amount as a new spell subsyste, weighing in at 10,000 words.

Actually, I'm still waiting to hear how much OGC will go into the mag. If I were to submit anything, I would only submit a 100% OGC article, just like all my other publications.

Joe


----------



## GMSkarka

Yeah, that's something which I was going to comment on, not as a publisher, but as a freelancer and administrator of RPGFreelance (3.5-year old yahoo group made up of over 200 working, experienced freelance writers, editors and artists):  You're not going to get professional material paying those rates.

No professional artist will sell ALL RIGHTS for 80 bucks.  In fact, I would question exactly why a periodical magazine NEEDS full rights, rather than single-use.  If you want to keep your rates down, fine.   Only purchase single-use rights.

No professional writer is going to work for a flat fee.  Keep rates down if you must (2-3 cents/word), but pay BY THE WORD.  It's the industry standard (in more than one industry) for a reason....more work equals more pay.

Plus, the whole "please don't waste both your time and ours by pursuing an enquiry" thing leaves a very sour taste in my mouth.  

It seems like you're actively discouraging professionals from submitting material....with the above terms, you're guaranteed to only receive amateur material from gamers wanting to say that they've been published, or who don't know any better about professional publishing standards.

Which begs the question:  Why would anyone want to pay  for a magazine filled with that level of work?

Very disappointed,

GMS


----------



## Morrus

*Re: professionalism*



			
				gorgon1964 said:
			
		

> *
> You might want to leave out these personal hangups. It makes it sound like it's a high school publication. Any writer worth his salt will know these things.*



*

Actually, from my experience of dealing with writers, many are very surprised when they find this out.  Remember that this is a fan-magazine, and many will be first time writers (although that doesn't mean that there will be no quality control).  Stating the obvious clearly and bluntly is one thing that I've learned to do when writing web pages, because people only tend to scan them.  I've found I always get better results that way, and most people seem to understand why I do it.




			And the straight 30 dollar payment is also ridiculous.  At 3 cents a word that's a 1000 word article. Or maybe two pages of print. If you want to keep the article length down pay 3 cents a word. Or hell even 2 cents but don't make it a straight fee.
		
Click to expand...



Given that the payment is so low, I see the $30 as more a gesture than a good rate of pay.  That's why I was upfront saying "it's not much, but I guess you're not here because you want to get rich".  Plus, we'll have fairly standard article lengths; I don't see much point in breaking it down to $30 for you, $33.50 for him.... 

Maybe, eventually, we'll be able to afford to pay more, in whch case the difference will matter.  But for now, this is just easier.  I don't see "industry standards" as a straightjacket for how I should work - I'm trying to figure out what the best way of doing things for this magazine is.   




			Actually, I'm still waiting to hear how much OGC will go into the mag. If I were to submit anything, I would only submit a 100% OGC article, just like all my other publications.
		
Click to expand...



Loads of it.  That's one of the aims.




			Also, the rights issue. No magazine keeps rights to articles. Magazine authors ALWAYS keep their copyrights.
		
Click to expand...



It varies; but I will give it some thought.*


----------



## Morrus

OK, I've thought about it (read that to mean: discussed it with some people who know more than I about this sort of thing!) and I'll be changing this to first publication rights with the writer retaining the copyright. Same for art.


----------



## Morrus

GMSkarka said:
			
		

> *No professional writer is going to work for a flat fee.  Keep rates down if you must (2-3 cents/word), but pay BY THE WORD.  It's the industry standard (in more than one industry) for a reason....more work equals more pay.
> 
> Plus, the whole "please don't waste both your time and ours by pursuing an enquiry" thing leaves a very sour taste in my mouth.
> 
> It seems like you're actively discouraging professionals from submitting material....with the above terms, you're guaranteed to only receive amateur material from gamers wanting to say that they've been published, or who don't know any better about professional publishing standards.
> 
> GMS *




Completely disagree.  Not just on an opinion-based level, but on a "I've already received proposals from people with pretty good resumes and they were fine with it" level.  I think you underestimate this approach; I believe that it will work out just fine.  In fact, it _is_ working out just fine.  People understand that they're contributing to the "EN World" magazine, and that it is part of and an extension to their online RPG community; they have enthusiastically thrown in their support simply because they want to.


----------



## ColonelHardisson

*Re: professionalism*



			
				gorgon1964 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You might want to leave out these personal hangups. It makes it sound like it's a high school publication. Any writer worth his salt will know these things.
> 
> *




What you're ignoring is that this is a publication tied directly to this website. The importance of this fact is that many, if not most, of the contributors will be posters here, who may think "hey, I can post a pretty good thread now and then, I know they'll accept my submission!" and then will get pissy and start flame wars when their submission is not accepted. I guarantee this will happen. You may know something about the magazine business, but Morrus knows this community. If these things had not come up before on the boards, he wouldn't have mentioned them. 

Also, while Morrus may still be looking into how to do all this, in the end, if one doesn't like the terms - one doesn't have to submit.


----------



## ColonelHardisson

GMSkarka said:
			
		

> *Plus, the whole "please don't waste both your time and ours by pursuing an enquiry" thing leaves a very sour taste in my mouth.
> 
> *




Why? If you're a professional - and I know you are, because I recognize the name - then that doesn't apply to you. If I'm somewhere and someone yells "hey jackass!" my first reaction is not to think they're talking to me. The same goes with this.


----------



## goodmangames

*Subscriptions now available*



			
				Baraendur said:
			
		

> *Those are just a few suggestions off the top of my head. I'll most likely subscribe as soon as subscriptions are available. *




Well, subscriptions are now available! I didn't expect to have to deal with subscriptions for a while, but I'm glad there's so much support for the magazine! Here is where you can go to subscribe:

http://www.goodman-games.com/store.php

In answer to a few previous posters: Yes, there IS an option to subscribe from overseas, though the higher postage costs make it more expensive (since it will be printed and shipped from the USA).


----------



## RangerWickett

And Asgard magazine will still be produced, though it too may slow down to quarterly, because I will (hopefully) be a regular contributor to ENMag, as well as submissions coordinator of Asgard.

Hee hee, I get, like, 10 pages in the first issue.  Sweet.


----------



## ColonelHardisson

Y'know what I really like? I like the "Campaign Components" concept Dragon has been using lately. I'd like to see more material along those lines, and in other magazines like this one.


----------



## Hard8Staff

*Wow!*

What a great idea!  This magazine's gonna rock.  Good going Goodman.

Dave


----------



## Quill_Quayuazue

Can't wait to see this new magazine !

How about information on a subscription !


----------



## Morrus

Quill_Quayuazue said:
			
		

> *Can't wait to see this new magazine !
> 
> How about information on a subscription ! *




Either scroll up a few posts, check the main EN World news page or look at the Journal's info page.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

How about further linking the site and the mag by offering "community supporter" status for subscribers? ( perhaps at a slightly higher rate, or multi-year option, etc... )


----------



## Alaric_Prympax

I saw the note on the news page and I have already subscribed!  Woo WHoo!!!!

Any idea who might have been the first subscriber?  Or is there even a way to find that out?


----------



## Morrus

Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> *
> Any idea who might have been the first subscriber?  Or is there even a way to find that out? *




Someone in Ireland, apparently.  I don't know who, exactly.  Joseph Goodman would know.


----------



## RangerWickett

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> *How about further linking the site and the mag by offering "community supporter" status for subscribers? ( perhaps at a slightly higher rate, or multi-year option, etc... ) *




Community supporters get a warm and fuzzy feeling.  The custom title and the ability to search is secondary.    Why do you need better subscription rates when you know that you've made Russ happy?


----------



## Ashy

*Re: Article length?*



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> *Morrrus, et. al:
> 
> You mention a finite number of pages (obviously) but the submission guidelines say nothing about an average of final article length?  What are you fellows looking for in terms of a final word count in an average article?  That might help some of us judge if and/or when we will be able to contribute!
> 
> Thanks!   *




What about this question, Morrus?  Thanks!


----------



## Morrus

*Re: Re: Article length?*



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What about this question, Morrus?  Thanks!   *




On average, 4 pages.  That's not a strict rule by any means, though.


----------



## mythusmage

*I Made a Sale*

Bartholomew, an awakened field mouse wizard 5th.

One or two pages, depending on how it gets formatted. Intended for more light-hearted play and games with children. Or for groups that could use a change of pace session.

Morrus does want it in a couple of weeks, so if you have a proposal, be prepared to write it up quick.

I'm getting a subscription for it, but for Jeremiah (A Lawful Good red dragon Expert (Cattle Rancher) 8th) I'm insisting on a check.


----------



## Alzrius

I just glanced at the subscription page. The only way to subscribe is via Paypal. Now, thats probably the best way, but Id like to see an option for us non-credit card holders. Im an American studying overseas, and I dont have a credit card, so I have no way of subscribing until I return to America (which wont be for months). Please say there will be an option of mailing in subscriptions by money order put up real soon!


----------



## Mondain

*ENmag Content*



			
				goodmangames said:
			
		

> *
> Yeah, those are good points. I agree that if feats and PrCs had existed in 1E, the early 1980s Dragon would have been full of them. But it would also have had a lot of crunchy rules that *weren't* feats and PrCs, and that's what I'm hoping the EN World mag will cover. There's a lot more ground to "crunchy" than just feats and PrCs.
> 
> Of course, you won't believe me till you see it.  But I think the magazine will speak for itself. Morrus holds in his hands the top-secret table of contents which, I suspect, will contain plenty of crunch without excessive reliance on feats and PrCs.
> 
> On this topic, though: What would people LIKE to see? What was your favorite era of Dragon? If you could balance a magazine's contents exactly as you'd like, what would you do? *




Hi, I am new to the forums here and to the website, and I hope to get better acquainted with everyone.

I agree that there is nothing wrong with "crunchy", since it adds a dimension to the game that feels substantial and usable. I am just hoping to see, as you say, a variety beyond feats and PrCs, because those aspects of d20 games have been getting beaten to death. For example, detailing the results of a natural disaster on a sample village (and I am sure it has been done) is more useful to me than the new Vapormancer or Sonic Fist Monk, or Hypersensitive Smell feat. Feats and PrCs have grown to an extent that they create a glut of information, actually burying other subject matter. It is understandable as they are newer aspects of the game and attractive, but too much feats and PrCs eventually leaves a world that feels very artificial, filled with fantasy supermen and abstract "dungeons".

Here are my suggestions:

NPC Classes - I left AD&D 2e at some point for other rpgs and I remember playing Warhammer frpg for the first time, with it's Career System. It wasn't mere flavor for PCs, but a skeleton for entire game civilizations. The article "The Professionals" in Asgard 6 reminded me of it, greatly. For DMs serious about role-playing, NPCs should not just be "adventurer" or "non-adventurer".

Artwork/Floorplan Contests - Monsters not yet rendered or new images of those that are. Landscapes to use as props. Buildings to visit. There are tons of niches. I run a non-Rokugan Oriental Adv. and have a hard time finding specific floorlpans or images. Maybe four pages, like: Creature of the Month, Place of the Month, Floorplan of the Month, and a Hall of Portraits (never enough).

Languages - Have fans start developing Core Class languages and maybe even monster languages. It may sound silly, but language is often at the heart of the best story-telling. Look at Tolkien's Elven Languages. One page would be enough or even just a section of one page.

Role-play Section - Natural 20's sourcebook "Tournaments, Fairs, and Taverns" is a good example of this. In this day and age of Melee & Magic fiascoes, it would be nice to see rules for non-combat situations more frequently with examples given.

Variant: Realism Rules - How about a regular variant to add realistic details to game sessions? When I DM, I advance my PCs based on how many adventures they do instead of experience  points (which I never liked). I try to make HP more realistic, at least in description (instead of, you were stabbed 50 times in a fight but are ok and need a heal and some R&R). This would be a fun challenge for all fans to tinker with.

There is more I am sure but I wont rant any longer. Suffice to say I think if there is a new magazine on the market, the best service it can perform is to help put more "role-playing" into the current d20 game market.

Dave S.


----------



## goodmangames

Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> *I saw the note on the news page and I have already subscribed!  Woo WHoo!!!!
> 
> Any idea who might have been the first subscriber?  Or is there even a way to find that out? *




The very first subscriber was Gareth Hanrahan of Cork, Ireland.


----------



## goodmangames

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *I just glanced at the subscription page. The only way to subscribe is via Paypal. Now, thats probably the best way, but Id like to see an option for us non-credit card holders. Im an American studying overseas, and I dont have a credit card, so I have no way of subscribing until I return to America (which wont be for months). Please say there will be an option of mailing in subscriptions by money order put up real soon! *




Your wish is my command. The store is now updated with instructions for subscribing via check or money order:

http://www.goodman-games.com/store.php#ENmag

Also, thanks to everyone for the ideas on what you want to see in the mag. There's some great inspiration coming out of this thread!


----------



## kaiscomet

I think it's great! Some of the things I would like to see have been mentioned already above, but especially:

Points of Interest. I think that this is a must. They are great to throw into an existing city or campaign. They are much more interesting when they have the background and detail on some of the more mundane NPC's that you just don't have the time to flesh out as a DM. You never know who your players are going to remember and want to associate with in the adventure. Some of my players have been going to 'Bob the Blacksmith' for any type of armor repair or that special weapon they want to enchant for a long time now. And he was a guy I made up on the spot because a player mentioned that they needed a blacksmith and I didn't have one ready. 

The story hour.  I am not thinking of the fiction that is in Dragon or that you see in the story hour on this board  necessarily, but more of a blending of the two. Like a fantasy story through the eyes of the players, but more well written and fleshed out. And unlike someone who posted earlier here, the stories are almost always the first things I read in Dragon. 

I think monster creation is pretty well covered in bringing new foes to the table, but I have enjoyed many of the Ecologies articles. They usually help turn a foe that is considered mundane into a more formidable one. The Slayers guides have taken this idea and ran with it. 
 Anyway, just my .02.


----------



## Mytholder

goodmangames said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The very first subscriber was Gareth Hanrahan of Cork, Ireland.   *




Funky.

Gar


----------



## Airwolf

I will be signing up for a subscription when I get home today.  

Good work!


----------



## FungiMuncher

Hey, I just subscribed!

Things I'd like to see:

I'll second the vote on stuff on languages.  I've done this a bit based on the past Dragon aritcles; adds some nice touches to the game.  I'll mention names, too.  I really have a tough time thinking up cool dragon names, as just one example.

One thing that would be cool is some discussion on the alternate rules already published.  Not a review of the material, but more in depth.  For example, an article from a DM who has used Chaos Magic from Mongoose.  What worked, what didn't, suggestions for changes, that sort of thing.  Players' experiences from alternate classes or such could also fit in this, as would discussions of alternative feats, monsters, spells, items, etc.

Campaign Component style articles would be good, too.

This is great news!

FM


----------



## Azure Trance

I'll subscribe myself as soon as I can confirm my PayPal account (they think it's a fake credit card or some other nonsense, bah). $5.00 for 64 pages, all useful, from people I know, is a sweet deal.


----------



## sotterraneo

goodmangames said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alternatively, we'll have a budget subscription rate available for $20/4 issues. This includes first class mail but no Eric.
> 
> Full details on how to subscribe will follow soon... *




A couple of questions: first, I'd be very interested in subscribing directly from Goodman Games. I could subscribe via the store (my store 8-]) so I'd would efinitely pay less, but I'd like to offer full support for the project and so giving directly the money to you. But is there a way you can handle European subscriptions from the UK (Morrus' Kingdom 8-]) so making things speedier and not from the US? US fulfillment would  mean (I have lot of experience) 1) Estimated delivery time of 1-2 months 2) Very high subscription rates for air mail. Second, how could I contribute?


----------



## RangerWickett

Azure Trance said:
			
		

> *I'll subscribe myself as soon as I can confirm my PayPal account (they think it's a fake credit card or some other nonsense, bah). $5.00 for 64 pages, all useful, from people I know, is a sweet deal. *




When I read quotes like this, the greedy side of me shouts that we really should be charging for Asgard magazine.  If we sold it for a nickel apiece, we'd be rich.  And then I could buy that orange castle I've always wanted.


----------



## EarthsShadow

This is one of the coolest ideas I have seen yet on these boards, thanks for producing this magazine, and I say that before it comes out.  I will be subscribing sooooooooooooooooon (when I get paid again).

Things to see: GM Advice!  There are two really great threads going right now on GM advice, and there really isn't enough of it because everybody who GM's can add something to it, a variation on something and there is never enough advice.

Points of Interest.  Cool.

NPC's, with backgrounds and goals. 

Organizations, history of said organization, how they interact with their surroundings, possible PrC info for the organization, or how to alter core classes to fit within the spectrum of the organization.

GOOD PrC, those well thought out and play tested.  I say this based on the PrC thread that is currently a hot topic about power and balance.  

Adventure Design articles.  

If you do include Feats, include them within the articles said above.  If an organiztion uses a certain style of focus, or a way of combat, then it could be a feat, or alternate combat rule.  

Unique Techniques/Maneuvers for combat: this idea is best represented in FFG's book Path of the sword, where they list cool techniques anybody with the Feat and Skills can do, so anybody can use them and they are not class specific.  Probably really great for martial art maneuvers in a setting where most, if not all, have learned martial art maneuvers but magic still exists.

Spell cardstocks/creature tokens: similar to the recent dragon and dungeon magazines.

Unique Skill Usages.

Small adventures for the game worlds that are not as common: Dragonstar, CoCthulu, Wheel of Time, d20Modern, wilderness only adventures, Traveller T20, Ravenloft d20, Dragonlance d20, Sovereign Stone d20, and probably for the mini-campaigns that Dungeon has released in the last year.  I bet if this was done many Dungeon subscribers would also subscribe to your magazine.  

And anything else that will help you get more subscribers.  More subscribers means more money for you.  More money for you means more issues you can release in the future.  More issues means more opportunities for those of us who will love ENMag for submissions.  More submissions means more articles for you to use.  More issues means more great and wonderful gaming experiences for us in the future to come.


----------



## Bamphalas

*Paypal and EnMag Opinions *



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *I just glanced at the subscription page. The only way to subscribe is via Paypal. Now, thats probably the best way, but Id like to see an option for us non-credit card holders. Im an American studying overseas, and I dont have a credit card, so I have no way of subscribing until I return to America (which wont be for months). Please say there will be an option of mailing in subscriptions by money order put up real soon! *




I use PayPal, and I DON't have any credit cards.  PayPal functions just fine with a checking account.  You can sign up your checking account and pull money from it into your PayPal.  I believe they will also deposit your check into your PayPal account, but I'm not positive about that.

As for the Magazine, a few opinions:
1) I've never been one for fiction in a magazine.  Always found it a waste of paper.
2) Campaign specific articles have always turned me off.  Don't like too much fluff getting in the way.  Especially when they are from a campaign I have no interest in.
3) Feats, PrCs, Magic Items  should not dominate, but they shouldn't be avoided either.  Perhaps a specific section where these crunchy bits are covered from issue to issue?
4) IMO, themes tend to suck.  Nothing worse than getting a magazine and finding 95% of it is useless because it only covers a particular idea I have no interest in.  I'd rather have a magazine that has a little bit of offering for a variety of things so at least something might be useful.  If themes are a must, might I suggest a vote in advance, so the themes offered are useful to the most people?
5) What I WOULD like to see lots of variety.  Different articles dedicated to different subjects.  For example, One article on monsters, one on equipment, etc.  New rules, especially rules covering concepts that have yet to be covered.

The above wasn't meant to step on anyone's toes.  Just wanted to join in on the conversation.


----------



## Azure Trance

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *
> 
> When I read quotes like this, the greedy side of me shouts that we really should be charging for Asgard magazine.  If we sold it for a nickel apiece, we'd be rich.  And then I could buy that orange castle I've always wanted. *




Not to go on a tangent, but as I browsed through Asgard line before I really found use in only Hongs Martial Artist and partially in the Shield Maiden. Also it had fluffy things such as reviews and fiction. Perhaps if it had higher production values charging would be appropriate ... it could be called Asgard Part Deux, or maybe _EN WORLDS PLAYER JOURNAL_. ;D


----------



## Alzrius

*Re: Paypal and EnMag Opinions *



			
				Bamphalas said:
			
		

> *I use PayPal, and I DON't have any credit cards.  PayPal functions just fine with a checking account.  You can sign up your checking account and pull money from it into your PayPal.  I believe they will also deposit your check into your PayPal account, but I'm not positive about that.*




Thanks for the info, I didn't know that, but even so it doesn't help me much. I emptied out my checking account before I left since the bank I was using has no branches here, and I don't dare play around with my account here in Japan. Im just glad the people over at Goodman Games are so quick to hear our pleas, since now I can go mail that money order tomorrow to them.


----------



## goodmangames

sotterraneo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A couple of questions: first, I'd be very interested in subscribing directly from Goodman Games. I could subscribe via the store (my store 8-]) so I'd would efinitely pay less, but I'd like to offer full support for the project and so giving directly the money to you. But is there a way you can handle European subscriptions from the UK (Morrus' Kingdom 8-]) so making things speedier and not from the US? US fulfillment would  mean (I have lot of experience) 1) Estimated delivery time of 1-2 months 2) Very high subscription rates for air mail. Second, how could I contribute? *




Actually, if you think your local game store will carry it, I'd recommend bugging them before subscribing. In the long term, the EN World community will grow more if this magazine sits on more store shelves, and you bugging the store owner to get the magazine will probably put it on the shelves!

I wish we could base Europe subscriptions in the UK, but there's a logistical snag: the mag is printed in the US, so one way or another, it still has to cross the ocean. Basing Europe subscriptions in the UK wouldn't reduce postage costs; if anything, it might increase them -- you'd be paying for shipping twice (once from USA to UK, then from UK to wherever you are), and if the first shipment were ground mail (to reduce costs), you'd then STILL have the long wait. However, if I think of something (or if anyone has any ideas), I'll act on it...

As for how to contribute, check out the page with all the info:

http://www.enworld.org/journal.htm


----------



## annadobritt

I have subscribed.  I look forward to the first issue.


----------



## trentonjoe

I subscribed too.   I wish I had been 1st!  Darn.


----------



## thalmin

Congrats on the new endeavor! 
I will be placing a standing order with my distributors first thing tomorrow.


----------



## chatdemon

GMSkarka said:
			
		

> *Yeah, that's something which I was going to comment on, not as a publisher, but as a freelancer and administrator of RPGFreelance (3.5-year old yahoo group made up of over 200 working, experienced freelance writers, editors and artists):  You're not going to get professional material paying those rates.
> 
> No professional artist will sell ALL RIGHTS for 80 bucks.  In fact, I would question exactly why a periodical magazine NEEDS full rights, rather than single-use.  If you want to keep your rates down, fine.   Only purchase single-use rights.
> 
> No professional writer is going to work for a flat fee.  Keep rates down if you must (2-3 cents/word), but pay BY THE WORD.  It's the industry standard (in more than one industry) for a reason....more work equals more pay.
> 
> Plus, the whole "please don't waste both your time and ours by pursuing an enquiry" thing leaves a very sour taste in my mouth.
> 
> It seems like you're actively discouraging professionals from submitting material....with the above terms, you're guaranteed to only receive amateur material from gamers wanting to say that they've been published, or who don't know any better about professional publishing standards.
> 
> Which begs the question:  Why would anyone want to pay  for a magazine filled with that level of work?
> 
> Very disappointed,
> 
> GMS *





Wah.
Unfortunately, in the real world where the rest of us dwell, you aren't BORN a "professional". Writers AND artists need a foot in the door.

I've seen you naysay every attempt at getting 'nobodies' published that has come along in the last 2 years. And as downright ironic as it is coming from me, do you ever have anything positive to offer when it comes to industry business?

The only problem I have with this idea is the page count vs. price tag. $5 seems like an awful lot to pay for a 60 page mag. But I'll wait and have a look before actually passing judgement.

I look forward to something that spotlights up and coming talent, and hey, if the low pay rates keep arrogant jerks like you out of the magazine, even better.


----------



## Malessa

Yay Morrus!  Yay Goodman Games!  Can't wait for the Magazine to come out!

I would be happy to contribute any art that you may need.  That is, if your not overwhelmed already!  You have my permission to use anything that I've already posted in your Art Gallary and Minatures forrum.  If you would like anything specific, give me a hollar and I'd be happy to do so!


----------



## mythusmage

*I Know It's Dangerous, But It's My Hobby*

I've been thinking. Who here would be willing to pay $10.00 U.S. for a 200 page quarterly? Pack it full of good stuff and make it something to anticipate four times a year.

Your thoughts?


----------



## ColonelHardisson

I'd have to know more about the project, but I'm inclined to say I'm interested in such a publication. If it was the EN World magazine we're talking about, then heck yeah, I'd buy it.


----------



## RangerWickett

chatdemon said:
			
		

> The only problem I have with this idea is the page count vs. price tag. $5 seems like an awful lot to pay for a 60 page mag. But I'll wait and have a look before actually passing judgement.




Interesting that people will pay $10 for a 32-page book, but paying $6 for a 100 page issue of Dragon magazine is too much.  I'm just saying.


----------



## jmucchiello

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Interesting that people will pay $10 for a 32-page book, but paying $6 for a 100 page issue of Dragon magazine is too much.  I'm just saying.   *



The magazine is seen as transient while the book seems permanent. Most people don't realize that most RPG books are only printed in their "1st printing". Also, magazine paper is usually cheaper stock then bound book stock.


----------



## chatdemon

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Interesting that people will pay $10 for a 32-page book, but paying $6 for a 100 page issue of Dragon magazine is too much.  I'm just saying.   *




For the record, I don't have a problem with the price of Dragon or Dungeon. $6 for 150 pages of Dungeon is a good deal, even considering the fact that I only buy the mag for Polyhedron, which is usually about 1/3 of the mag lately. The extra material (in Dungeon) doesn't always interest me, but it's there, and now and then I'll breeze through it and find a map, encounter or plot idea I can use. 

Same goes for Dragon, $6 for a 120 page mag is a good deal.

You're talking about roughly the same price for half as much content. While I do understand and sympathize completely with the higher production costs for a smaller scale mag and the intention to at least break even on the thing, I'm not sure that I would personally be willing to spend the $5 on it, but as I said, I'll check the thing out when it hits the local store, and if it the quality is high enough (which I'm guessing/hoping it will be, given the vast pool of creative folks here), I'll plunk down my 5 bucks and take it home.


----------



## annadobritt

One question:  If you take all the ads out of Dragon magazine, how many pages would you have of articles?


----------



## Cyberzombie

*Re: Paypal and EnMag Opinions *



			
				Bamphalas said:
			
		

> *4) IMO, themes tend to suck.  Nothing worse than getting a magazine and finding 95% of it is useless because it only covers a particular idea I have no interest in.  I'd rather have a magazine that has a little bit of offering for a variety of things so at least something might be useful.  If themes are a must, might I suggest a vote in advance, so the themes offered are useful to the most people?*




I would just like to loudly second this comment.  Yeah, sometimes a theme issue of Dragon turns out cool.  Like the drow issue -- it was pure old skool 1e drow goodness.  But, more often, the theme is one I will never use, like knights.  It's the same for everyone -- some people will use drow, some knights, some swashbucklers, but the other two themes will be mostly useless for them.

So no theme issues.  If people want themes, direct them to Dragon.


----------



## trentonjoe

*Re: I Know It's Dangerous, But It's My Hobby*



			
				mythusmage said:
			
		

> *I've been thinking. Who here would be willing to pay $10.00 U.S. for a 200 page quarterly? Pack it full of good stuff and make it something to anticipate four times a year.
> 
> Your thoughts? *




I'd probably but that.  I wouldn't but a subsciption until I saw the first copy  (which I would buy without seeing).

I tend to buy alot of crap though.  I may not be the best example.


----------



## sotterraneo

goodmangames said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, if you think your local game store will carry it, I'd recommend bugging them before subscribing. In the long term, the EN World community will grow more if this magazine sits on more store shelves, and you bugging the store owner to get the magazine will probably put it on the shelves!
> 
> I wish we could base Europe subscriptions in the UK, but there's a logistical snag: the mag is printed in the US, so one way or another, it still has to cross the ocean. Basing Europe subscriptions in the UK wouldn't reduce postage costs; if anything, it might increase them -- you'd be paying for shipping twice (once from USA to UK, then from UK to wherever you are), and if the first shipment were ground mail (to reduce costs), you'd then STILL have the long wait. However, if I think of something (or if anyone has any ideas), I'll act on it...
> 
> As for how to contribute, check out the page with all the info:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/journal.htm *




OK: I am the owner of said store so I think I'll find an agreement with his management 8-]. I hope of course the book is distributed by the Alliance/Diamond conglomerate, virtually the only supplier of US 'pop culture' products here (US distributors, please teke note) where here is a country of 58 millions of people. 

About contributing, well, what about interviews? Are they acceptable for publication? After the posting of the Gary Gygax interview (its number of reads made me really proud!), I did an interview with Davis Arneson, co author of D&D, vith various juicy questions... 

Of course I'll read the guidelines. As a side story, it seems that the Italian edition of Dragon magazine will have, in the first issues at least, virtually no space for Italian writers (it has ben goven a page for the Italian Triad of Living Greyhawk). Isn't this funny and irritating at the same time? 

Yes, I know about contractual obligations, the need to translate articles in English for Paizo's approval and so on, but seeing an Italian edition of Dragon and not being able to contribute to it breaks my hearth.

Oh, well, I'll pester you 8-]


----------



## Morrus

sotterraneo said:
			
		

> *
> About contributing, well, what about interviews? Are they acceptable for publication? After the posting of the Gary Gygax interview (its number of reads made me really proud!), I did an interview with Davis Arneson, co author of D&D, vith various juicy questions...
> *




Sure, that sort of thing can be interetsing.  but all magazine content must be original and not available elsewhere (even on the internet), otherwise there wouldn't be much point in poeple buying the mag.


----------



## davewoodrum

Yes... exactly. I agree with you entirely! Plus, the individual who wrote that bit that you responded to has to be... I'm sorry... an absolute moron if they are approaching this industry in hopes of getting rich through greed and a demand that their work is only the finest of quality.
THIS IS NOT THE COMMODITIES MARKET.
(Okay, sorry for the yelling to all)
As for my own story I've been working for Dark Quest now for over six months and I make a reasonably good profit in comparison to what I was hoping to receive originally from working with the industry. I still keep a day job but my ventures in this business has helped make life a little more comfortable and I also now have a nice overflowing bookshelf of game books... my hobby is pretty much free now plus I get a nice bit of coin to go with it. Yet, despite my comfortable state from my efforts I have only recently (as in the last thirty minutes) sent off my fourth proposal to Morrus in hopes of making an appearance in Player's Journal. Two of which I've already sent in the submissions to be looked at.... one I hand drew concept art just to help out the artists who may be assigned to the project... All For $30 An Article!
Why? Am I desperate.... NO. I do it because I really love this industry and this hobby. People think that D&D, D20, and all of that will be around forever but if you honestly look under the surface, it's alot more interest driven than it is economic driven. If it was purely economics, our hobby would have probably died out altogether in the mid to late 80's.  I love to contribute my own work because not only do I create in hopes that my offerings will help keep the hobby going but also because many of the different things that I have designed are not yet in the game but I would like to see them in the game. Also, some of the stuff that I contribute towards publications like Player's Journal are ideas that are really neat and I would like to see in print but do not happen to go with enough other material for my publisher to consider using in one of our books. Also, my publisher encourages me to submit because when my own name gets positive exposure, the products that I work on in house gain that much more credibility. Sometimes contributing to a magazine, now matter how "little" they offer is like being paid for advertising your own talents.




			
				chatdemon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Wah.
> Unfortunately, in the real world where the rest of us dwell, you aren't BORN a "professional". Writers AND artists need a foot in the door.
> 
> I've seen you naysay every attempt at getting 'nobodies' published that has come along in the last 2 years. And as downright ironic as it is coming from me, do you ever have anything positive to offer when it comes to industry business?
> 
> The only problem I have with this idea is the page count vs. price tag. $5 seems like an awful lot to pay for a 60 page mag. But I'll wait and have a look before actually passing judgement.
> 
> I look forward to something that spotlights up and coming talent, and hey, if the low pay rates keep arrogant jerks like you out of the magazine, even better. *


----------



## sotterraneo

davewoodrum said:
			
		

> *Yes... exactly. I agree with you entirely! Plus, the individual who wrote that bit that you responded to has to be... I'm sorry... an absolute moron if they are approaching this industry in hopes of getting rich through greed and a demand that their work is only the finest of quality.
> THIS IS NOT THE COMMODITIES MARKET.
> *




Albeit I strongly disagree with the tone of the reply, I concur with its message: GMS was really too harsh in his comments about the magazine. 

What is exactly 'professional' work, anyway? I have seen many books written by professionals seriously lacking and a lot of pieces written in 'informal' or 'fan' publications of high quality. I'm sure that the only way to recognize a good piece of work from a bad one is reading the piece itself, not the author's name. 

More, how many of the writers of this industry earn their living (I mean a decent one, not living in their parents' houses...) writing and editing gaming books? I'm sure that most freelancers are people with a 'day job' and that they consider freelancing a good way to do something they love and earning some bucks in the process. 

When I did my interview with Gary Gygax, I spent many, many hours researching my questions in a lot of old magazines and then editing it and translating into Italian: there is NO WAY that ANY publication, print or on line, could have paid me enough to justify in monetary terms all the time I spent on the interview. But I'm not a 'professional' so I did the article for my personal interest and the desire to acquire and disseminate knowledge about the facts of D&D and TSR's history. Did this make the article of low quality? Judgind from the feedback I received and the number of reads, I don't think so. 

But I'm not a 'professional', I'm a games retailer so interviews or articles add nothing to my sales 8-]. When I pester 8-] Morrus for contributing to the Journal, I do this because I like the idea of writing and publishing articles, because I like the idea to see some Italian names in gamng magazines and because I'd really love seeing an independent journal surviging and prospering. 

Now for a concrete suggestion: what about posting on the site and in others too (GamingReport, RPG Net if this is possible of course...) extracts of some articles of the Journal to entice more people in buying it? I see magazines doing this all the time in other fields, perhaps this could be worthy for the Journal too.


----------



## davewoodrum

sotterraneo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Albeit I strongly disagree with the tone of the reply, I concur with its message: GMS was really too harsh in his comments about the magazine.
> *




Yes..I apologize. I was a wee bit harsh when I gave my two cents on that one but alot of it comes from many years of personal sacrifice to this hobby and a couple others. I've been involved in stuff where you got a little money but the employer didn't care (but at least you were paid so it was hard to argue), then I've been involved in stuff (independent pro wrestling) where you gave your 250% (yeah, that much) and took over the duties of half a dozen people for nothing and nobody cared....
When something like this comes around and you get an honest warning up front that you're not going to make a great deal but the outfit has at least set a standard, expected amount that one will be rewarded for their efforts, personally I tend to look more towards the quality of the overall product and the experience of working for the product.
Let's face it, Enworld sees alot of publishers and fans... likewise, I'm sure many of these individuals will be reading the magazine when it comes out. Considering too who will be publishing P.J., I can figure that it will be a top notch product....
In my opinion this is "opportunity knocks" for alot of lesser known writers and artists... again, this can essentially be looked at as getting paid $30 for someone to advertise your talents to the open market.


----------



## DDK

Three things:

1. You might want to edit your submission guidelines page. There are numerous instances of poor grammar. Take that criticism however you will but it was meant as constructive input. I won't point out specific instances because I'm sure you are more than capable of finding the errors and correcting them yourself and this was just an oversight, as we are all prone to at various times.

2. I'm curious to know where the funding is coming from for this endeavour. Obviously with this site costing you so much money to maintain, you are not the financier but surely neither is Goodman Games since it's such a large risk and even if successful is a meagre reward. Of course you have a perfect right not to elucidate upon this issue however I see no reason for any secrecy on the matter.

3. I feel it is necessary that an answer to the following question, presented in the thread given, be forthcoming immediately, so as to clear the air and your good name: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31182


----------



## DDK

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Interesting that people will pay $10 for a 32-page book, but paying $6 for a 100 page issue of Dragon magazine is too much.  I'm just saying.   *



That's 32 pages of specific content that interests you personally as opposed to various content that may or may not appeal to you and intermixed with advertising, thus lowering the actual page count in terms of content to around half.


----------

